# Guoguan Yuexiao vs Qiyi Thunderclap



## TheFearlessPro (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, my name is Fear and I would like to make this discussion topic about which cube is better, Guogouan Yuexiao vs Qiyi Thunderclap. I'm not asking for buying purposes, but generally. What do you guys believe?


----------



## LiquidDnB (Feb 8, 2016)

Yuexiao has better corner cutting and a really neat feeling but it tends to catch a bit. The thunderclap is incredibly fluid but IMO feels kind of cheap and the corner cutting is great but not as good as the yuexiao. Hope this helps!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 8, 2016)

They are both very good cubes. I think the Thunderclap is more stable (probably the most stable cube on the market) and the Yuexiao's turning is absolutely effortless (which could be good or bad based on preference). Personally, I think the Yuexiao, based purely off of performance, is the best cube on the market. However the Thunderclap is definitely main material as well. I use these two cubes are my dual-mains.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 8, 2016)

I used both cubes, and they are both really good cubes. The YueXiao is fast, stable, crunchy, and the Thunderclap is also fast, stable but smooth and more fluid.They both cornercut really well but I think the thunderclap corner cuts better. One's not worse then the other. I use the thunderclap as my main becoz it's fluid


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks a lot, kinda gives me better insight. For a beginner (like just learned how to solve) which one would be better out of the box? Not for me of course, but for a friend.


----------



## dskids (Feb 9, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> Thanks a lot, kinda gives me better insight. For a beginner (like just learned how to solve) which one would be better out of the box? Not for me of course, but for a friend.



Right out of the box? YueXiao hands down, no contest. The YueXiao comes tensioned perfectly from the factory, and it is somewhat dry while still managing to be fast. I liked it so much I didn't even want to mess with it at all, but eventually lubed the core just to get rid of the spring noise.

I just got my Thunderclap last night. The factory tensions were too tight and there was a lot of spring noise so I tore it down and lubed the core. The factory lube smelled like diesel oil so I wiped it all off, but I'm still trying to get the puzzle lubed correctly.

So that being said, YueXiao was almost perfect out of the box, Thunderclap is okay out of the box but needs a lot of setup.

Also, why does it matter whether its for you or for a friend? It wouldn't have changed my response one bit...


----------



## gokkar (Feb 9, 2016)

I think I prefer the YueXiao. It feels a bit clackier but smoother, whereas the Thunderclap feels softer but gives a bit more feedback when turning. Speed is about the same on both, depending on your setup, and pops don't happen. It's worth noting that the Thunderclap will corner twist every once in a great while, which should never happen on the YueXiao. The thing that really bothers me about the Thunderclap is that it sometimes feels really blocky inside when my turning gets messy, which, depending on your turning style, could result in catches, or the feeling that the cube is going to lock up. I find the minor catching on the YueXiao far less frustrating.


----------

